

Interesting New Facebook Feature: People You May Know - breck

Facebook just added a feature called "People You May Know: Found based on your existing connections".<p>The algorithm seems to look for people who:
1. You aren't currently friends with.
2. Are friends with 4+ of your friends.
3. Are friends with at least two of your friends who come from different groups.<p>I think it's somewhat creepy, but more than that an interesting and useful application of data mining to the vast data on Facebook.
======
jakewolf
Creepy YES! Do I really want to look at my ex's who are still friends of
friends of mine? Just waiting for an emotional distress lawsuit to happen.

------
pius
I was really impressed with this feature -- I got a ton of new friend requests
in the days following the rollout.

